# A Bit Nippy...



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking out of the window at the frost bejewelled spider's webs this morning reminded me of some pics I took while at work when we had that quite rare phenomenon (down south, at least) of a hoar frost. Hoar frost forms when water vapour in the air comes into contact with an object that is already below freezing point. Rather than the water vapour first condensing onto the object, later freezing to form a layer of ice as on a car windscreen, it immediately freezes on contact to form ice crystals. As more vapour freezes, the distinctive feathery structure is formed and as the freezing process is so rapid, it traps air within the crystals, giving the white or silver appearance. Hoar frosts commonly attach themselves to branches, leaves, grasses, and spider's webs but can also be seen on other objects.

Hoar frost on weeping willow branches.









On an upright willow.









On some chicken wire.









On spider's webs.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Lovely pics, @Roger the Dodger, and thanks for that explanation of hoar frost. :thumbsup:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Fantastic photos Roger - love the ones of the chicken wire & spiders webs - great explanation too :thumbs_up: :clap:


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

When I saw the thread title I was expecting pictures of a different nature :wicked:


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

Alpha550t said:


> When I saw the thread title I was expecting pictures of a different nature :wicked:


 What something like this


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Welsh Wizard said:


> What something like this
> 
> 
> View attachment 39776
> ...


 Result !


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Welsh Wizard said:


> What something like this
> 
> 
> View attachment 39776
> ...


 That reminds me of the 'shopping scene' in Christmas Vacation where Chevy Chase is mesmerised by a beautiful sales assistant... :laughing2dw:


----------

